# Wood Fenders Rear Only?  Very Rear???



## carlitos60 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Guys, I have an 1890s Ladies :o:o:o Bike with just a Wood Rear Fender; were those very rare options????

I have not seen many, so what would it be worth if I need some Cash?

It has a Sight Crack at the Back End!

Thanks Again!


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 12, 2013)

Ya gottsa a pik? of the whole bike that is.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

My 1897 Ladies Columbia complete nice 8 of 10 bike (minus block chain) sold for $275 That had a great rear only fender and a wood chainguard too.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 12, 2013)

I could be wrong but I believe the rear fender only was because of the front scrub brake option on most ladies bikes and it went with the whole skirt guard set up. Most of my 1890's women's bikes have rear only with wood chain guards and some type of lacing system for a skirt guard. I've had very similar experiences as Bri, most complete women's bikes I've sold went for $250-$350 with fender intact.


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Wood Fenders*

Great Feedback!  I guess that I'm in Really Bad Shape because I paid Big Money for mine!

But I love it anyways!

By the way I was talking about the Value of The Fender by itself!

Thanks!:o:o


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd love to see some pictures of your bike!


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Bike Pictures*

I will post some as soon as my sister comes by because I don't have any!

See Ya Soon!


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 12, 2013)

*For comparison - 1901 Hartford Ladies Model 28 Hartford Wood Rim Bicycle*

This restored bike was on ebay last year, no front fender for comparison.  Pretty sure most in this era were rear only fender and a wood chainguard.  Not really sure on value.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

Without actually seeing the fender, I would (wood) guess $50-75.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 12, 2013)

Looking through old ads, ca.1900 bikes with a plunger brake could have a front fender, but only from the fork crown back,  They could mount with a metal bracket either under of behind the crown.


----------



## highwheel431 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Reproduction wood fenders*

Reproduction wood fenders, just the wood sell for $50.

TOC ladies bike will typically have a rear wood fender with lacing and a wood chain guard with lacing.  The few that had front fenders as Andrew mentioned would typically not extend past the front of the fork.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's an ad showing front fenders on plunger brake bikes:
http://s53.beta.photobucket.com/user/gormanao/media/Cushion Tire Safety/1892Reform.jpg.html
From a few years earlier, and British made machines which probably would have had steel fenders.  Wood fenders and wood rims were much more popular on  US made bikes.


----------

